# Favor



## DubSeelVR6 (Mar 17, 2007)

Just sold my GTI today and I'm looking to buy a 2003 A6 Avant 3.0Q, but I have a unique request.
My wife is pregnant with twins, so I need a car that can fit two carseats in the back. This sounds like an easy task, but I am 6'7", so that complicates things.
Anyone have an A6 Avant that would be willing to measure the distance from the back shoulder area of the front seat to the back of the back seat with the seat as far back as it will go? (that's a lot of backs and seats, I hope it made sense)
Much appreciated,
Scott


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

With the seat all the way back there is 8" from the base of the front seat to the base of the back seat, and 25" from the back shoulder of the front seat to the back seat.
That said, with the front seat all the way back there is 44" from the back of the seat base to the clutch pedal, and I can only just touch the pedal with my toes! So you would have an inside leg measurement of about 38" to need to go that far back!


----------



## DubSeelVR6 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thank you so much!
I am the proud owner of a new Avant!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Enjoy and welcome


----------

